
Bloom Language - Donckele
http://bloom-lang.net/
======
pmontra
Interesting language (temporarily delivered as DSL for Ruby) but the last
commit is dated 2017-11-22.

------
openfuture
See also datafun which takes datalog and expands it to generic join
semilattices and uses type theory to maintain the monotonicity invariant.

------
accurrent
The disorderly programming reminds me of verilog.

